# Marcum Camera Panner VS. Aqua-Vu MO-POD 3



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone have experience with these? I bought the Vexliar Fish Phone and discovered what a pain it is to get it to rotate and stay in place. I'm thinking of getting one of these two to see if it helps any. The Marcum says its built in the US so that's cool. But I'm just not seeing a lot of reviews for these. 

Maybe I'm just having trouble with the camera because I've only used it a couple times I just don't have it down yet. Anyone have tips for getting it pointed in the right direction, keeping it there and how far away your drilling your camera hole?

Marcum

http://www.rapala.com/marcum/accessories/camera-panner/camera-panner/CP1.html

Aqua-Vu

http://www.aquavu.com/Products/AVMulti-Vu/Aqua-Vu-Mo-Pod-3


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

got the Vu one but it's a couple years older. works fine. I recommend getting either, if you serious about using the camera


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

Bought this for this season. To me it is the greatest thing since sliced bread, no longer have to mess with the camera. The remote works great, very easy to find your baits.


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

Sorry, wrong pic!


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

I have the aqua vu micro. I took a bucket cut a hole in the bottom. I flip the bucket upside down over the hole in the ice. I bought a styrofoam ball from Michaels about the size of a softball. The hole in the bucket is smaller than this. I then cut a slit in the styrofoam ball to the center. Once I get my camera to depth, I then run the wire thru the slit and nest the ball in the hole in the bucket. Once set up, you can easily clock the camera to where ever you want. This works flawlessly. Got lots of great video this past weekend. I will post a picture of the setup later.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Also to help yourself... run the cable for camera out 50 ft or so and mark the cable every foot. It will help you greatly when setting the camera up


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

i have the pan cam. It's just ok, gets good battery life on the cam and i use my old galaxy s2 to view it. One battery on the phone lasts a few hours in airplane mode. Luckily I already had extra battery's. I had to download an avi video player to watch what i record. The panner seems to bind up if you go more than 180 deg. Altogether just give it a ok rating.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Marcum made a fifty dollar push button camera panner that works great.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

USMarine2001 said:


> Also to help yourself... run the cable for camera out 50 ft or so and mark the cable every foot. It will help you greatly when setting the camera up


I like that.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Bagman said:


> Marcum made a fifty dollar push button camera panner that works great.


This right?

http://www.rapala.com/marcum/accessories/camera-panner/camera-panner/CP1.html


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

Save yourself 50 bucks. Spent a buck on the styrofoam ball. I am sure you have an extra bucket this works GREAT! Camera clocks and stays where you want it.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Took the Marcum Panner out once and sent it back. The motor for the panner was simply not strong enough to rotate the camera. I have the C-fish with internal panner and that is nice.
Link below has my video of the marcum panner.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

jstanley9798 said:


> Save yourself 50 bucks. Spent a buck on the styrofoam ball. I am sure you have an extra bucket this works GREAT! Camera clocks and stays where you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used a lid you could rotate worked good but I'm lazy and hate getting out of my shanty to turn the camera lol


----------



## Emily Be (Jul 26, 2007)

I have the Marcum panner. It came with my 625 camera. I think it works great however you can only rotate the camera 180 deg. in one direction than rotate it back 180 deg to get a full 360 deg.. Also in rotating it you have to watch the cable going down to the camera and the cable going back to the monitor. They can cross and become tangled easily. I have read reviews that some have gotten it wet and the panner has failed. It also spells that out in the instructions for the panner to not let the panner or the remote control get wet. The remote is tethered to the panner which is a little bit of a pain but the cable is about 4' long so it hasn't given me any trouble with mobility.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I bought the Marcum on Amazon. If it sucks, I'll send it back. I do like the bucket idea and even better is just using the bucket lid. If this thing doesn't work as described then I'll try out the bucket and ball idea.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I bought the Marcum on Amazon. If it sucks, I'll send it back. I do like the bucket idea and even better is just using the bucket lid. If this thing doesn't work as described then I'll try out the bucket and ball idea.


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

I use the bucket just so I have my screen up higher, so now I'm not staring down. I cut a small rectangle to slide the piece of wood in, then I can clamp my Aqua Vu to it. This setup fits in my shanty also. My neck feels much better since doing this! LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the Fish Phone so I don't have a screen. The camera is wifi to my phone or tablet. The tablet gets hung from the top of my shanty. If i can get the camera pointed where I want it, this works out really well.


----------

